# Secret HZ Synth Room



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 7, 2015)

I heard from a friend that there's a somewhat secret room with synths at Hans's. I heard it's an obscure door somewhere in his main room. Anyone know if it's true? I can't find any pictures.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 7, 2015)

Totally true. In fact, the other end of it leads to Webster's secret passage.


----------



## Rctec (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## sleepy hollow (Dec 7, 2015)

The secret door code is: WIMPLE YES (all uppercase)


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 7, 2015)

Rctec said:


>


Awesome! Thanks for sharing! Now I just gotta find the wardrobe that'll take me to that magical world...


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 8, 2015)

wow, is that the door?


----------



## Allegro (Dec 8, 2015)

So was it the moog they sold to you per kilo or the roland? In either case, what an investment!


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 8, 2015)

Yes and the 24k gold patch cables are returned after each session...


----------

